# Roof Leaks??



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Greetings, I'm from Canada and new to the forum.
Heres my story and my question. 
The EOS, like any car, won't be right for everyone. I was looking seriously at a Toyota Solara SLE, and was also eying the Volvo C70 as a 20th anniversary gift for my wife. 
When I happened accross the EOS while surfing the web, I was immediately intrigued, and starting researching the car as much as you can on a new car with very limited user feedback available. 
After checking one out at the local dealership, I laid down a deposit for an early May '07 delivery on a Candy White with Beige sport leather interior, 2.0T, DSG automatic model. 
With the 2.0T, Tiptronic auto trans, and sport leather package, the car prices out just south of $45K cdn. (approx $36-$37K USD). This slots it in modestly higher, but comparable, to the Solara SLE, and considerably ($18K) less than a similarly equipped C-70.
I do have some reservations about the possibility of roof leaks, and being from Canada, our weather here will be be as good a challenge for the roof design as you will find anywhere, I hope I don't end up being a guinea pig for VW to figure out how to fix leaks. 
QUESTION: those of you that are fortunate enough to have been driving one for awhile, have you had any problems with water leaks around the roof or window seals in rain or in the car wash??
With two kids that will be at home for awhile yet, a rear seat was a key feature for us. The retactable hard top should extend our usable season late into the fall and earlier in the spring. I also liked all the standard safety features, including the pop out roll bars in the rear headrests. Not sure how effective they would actually be, but every little bit helps if things go seriously sour.
My wife is not an aggresive driver, so the requirement for a high HP, corner hugging street rocket isn't a necessity on this vehicle. Feature for feature, for a car in this price range, and based on what I've read in the reviews regarding performance, handling, and comfort, I think the EOS will be a great fit for her (and me, the occassional time I'll be allowed to drive it).
I'm exited about taking delivery of the EOS this spring as our first ever VW ownership.


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (just4fun)*

I haven't had any problems with leaks







, but I'm located in So. California. Car washes haven't resulted in any leaking.
For two adults to comfortably sit in the front seat, there is little leg room in the back seat. It's not designed to seat 4 adults.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_QUESTION: those of you that are fortunate enough to have been driving one for awhile, have you had any problems with water leaks around the roof or window seals in rain or in the car wash??




You should not take the Eos through a "automatic" car wash, or use a high pressure hose to clean the car. There is a special coating applied to the roof seals that you may damage, so unless you are willing to handwash the car, you'd better not get an Eos. The development of this rubber coating delayed the release of the Eos by about 2 months, so its important you understand its there, and take steps to protect it.
All convertibles, weather conventional soft top or retractible hardtop are more labor intensive to own, and require special chemicals to maintain properly. So again, if you're not the type to take the interest, time, effort, and money required to properly look after a convertible, you'd probably be much better off buying a fixed roof car.
Here's a special thread that somewhat deals with maintaining the roof seals and weatherstrip, its worth looking over. If you maintain the roof seals with the special lubricant, they are more likely to last longer, perform as they should. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2819603 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:37 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

According to the Eos manual....
It CAN be washed at an automatic car wash. Page 21 of Booklet 3.2 Tips and Advice 
"Wash the CSC roof only in an automatic car wash or by hand-washing... Never wash the CSC roof with a power washer"


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (nette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nette* »_According to the Eos manual....
It CAN be washed at an automatic car wash. Page 21 of Booklet 3.2 Tips and Advice 
"Wash the CSC roof only in an automatic car wash or by hand-washing... Never wash the CSC roof with a power washer" 

That is what my wife and I read too. Our feeling is they are just trying to avoid long periods of hard water pressure against certain surfaces. I'd imagine a TOUCHLESS "laser wash" pressure system is ok, because it doesnt spend excessive amounts of time on any surface.
Obviously a hand wash is the best in any case... but for those "on the run" washes, I cant see how a touchless would be excessively harmful, and the manual even concurs.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I've owned my Eos for four months now, and I take it to a car wash every two weeks and I haven't had any problems with leaks. *knocks on wood*


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

I had mine 1 week already. I have no leak when it rains past last week. However, when I took it to carwash the day after, I have couple drops dripping on the driver side. Nothing major but I will give the dealership a call on Monday to see what they have to say about it.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

WOW, great feedback, and fast too!
I'm not going to respond to each individual response, so this thank you is to all that have responded so far.
Having owned a couple Harley Davidsons in the past I am well versed at hand washing, waxing, and polishing a special vehicle. 
Spending a Sunday morning washing and polishing, and Sunday afternoon cruising is right up my alley.
Appreciate the heads up on the specialty products for routine maintenance of the seals. I'll check out the web link.
Also good to hear that those of you that do use a touchless wash from time to time are not experiencing any difficulties.
It is especially encouraging to hear from so many people that are genuinely thrilled to own this car.
The wait is getting harder all the time.







cheers!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (darien)*

I have heard the exact same comment on another forum.
Hope the dealer gets you set straight.


----------



## lg47904 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (darien)*

I do touchless car wash also. First time was a week ago. Turns out there was a tiny little stream of water (stream might not be the right term, definitely more than a few drops) that came down between the passenger seat and the passenger door right at the end of the wash cycle. Not sure what to think of it though. 
We'have torrential rain in CT yesterday and have had plenty of rain since I got the car 3 weeks ago. No leak.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Great resaearch on the krytox, i'll be trying to source an alternate supplier.


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (just4fun)*

I live in quebec, Canada, I had the car since sept 15th, and it rains almost every day since then. No leaks at all. I use Krytox GPL 205 and thats work just fine. Yes its expensive, but an 8 oz tube would last at leat for 2-3 years. It doesnt take that much to do all the seals and rubber. We have to put the pricing of krytox in perspective.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (lg47904)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lg47904* »_I do touchless car wash also. First time was a week ago. Turns out there was a tiny little stream of water (stream might not be the right term, definitely more than a few drops) that came down between the passenger seat and the passenger door right at the end of the wash cycle. Not sure what to think of it though. 
We'have torrential rain in CT yesterday and have had plenty of rain since I got the car 3 weeks ago. No leak. 


Yeah, same here. I was probably not centered in the car wash, though, so there was probably a little more water pressure on the passenger side than the driver's side, thus the dribble of water getting in...
At any rate, I have not had any leakage in the rain - which is good, 'cause I'm in Cleveland, and it rains a lot!


----------



## DANBURY VW-PASSAT (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (just4fun)*

We found some water in the spare tire area on our Demo. We did get aleast 5 inches of water this weekend on the Danbury Area. The area did drain as of Today. anybody else have this problem? I am del a Grey lux package today.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (just4fun)*

I have no problems with my roof. And I'm living in Holland (land of the rain







)
The only thing is when there are some raindrops on the car and I open the door, some
drops slides into the car. But thats no leaking.
Further I applied the VW Lubricant on the rubber seals.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Roof Leaks?? (Hotmoose)*

Thanks for the feedback, great to hear your car is dry.
How is your EOS equiped, color & options? How are you liking it so far, is it living up to your expectations? 
I don't feel right asking what you paid, none of my business, but if you don't mind, were you able to negotiate any discount off MSRP?







cheers


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I've had my EOS for 5 weeks now. . . Taken it through touchless wash one and had two or three drops dribble down the inside of the passenger window. I asked my dealer--she said the water is supposed to pool in the roof. We haven't had any rain to speak of recently so will wait to see what happens in one of our torrential downpours.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (muggo11)*

I don't have an Eos yet, but my experience with other convertibles is that any car wash that sprays water upwards around the windows is likely to cause a few drops to leak in. Convertibles don't seal as tightly around the windows because they have to allow tolerance for parts moving about. The seals are generally set up to catch water falling downward due to gravity.


----------

